# Super rare huffy bike!!



## irene_crystal (May 24, 2011)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/bik/2400575912.html
 Might be a bargain for the right buyer!


----------



## dougfisk (May 24, 2011)

Just think what he would be asking if it *actually had a chainguard!*


----------



## StevieZ (May 25, 2011)

3900 on that IDK LOL its a cool bike but not 3900 cool. maybe 75 cool LOL.


----------



## old hotrod (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, missed a few decimal points on that one...


----------

